# Audi R8 GT Multimedia Fix for the Most Afflicted Addicts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled upon two new sources for photos and more of the new king-of-the-hill Audi R8 GT. It turns out that Ingolstadt has taken the R8 GT section of its own Audi.de German market website live while at the same time we've gotten access to a huge collection of photos from the 2010 Grand Prix de Monaco Historique where Audi unveiled the car, lapping the fabled F1 street course with the car driven by Tom Kristensen and flanked by two vintage Auto Union silver arrows.










These new photos reveal some cool details not seen in the initial run of official PR shots. One of the most obvious details not even on cars in the PR images are the alloy wheels shown above. Though finished in anthracite, the wheels are most obviously production versions of the highly polished alloys on the R8 V12 TDI design study shown (and that we tested) several years ago.










Inside, there's more to be learned. A shot from Monaco showed Kristensen sitting in a racing seat but these German website shots show an even more aggressive take on Audi's Euro-only optional shell seat. If the car comes to America (and it likely will) Audi will have to develop some sort of workaround to meet side crash requirements.










Another new detail revealed simply by showing the shifter from a different angle is the carbon fiber segmentation of the new alloy knob unique to the GT. We've seen Audi fit R8 style R-tronic shifters in DSG cars like the A3 24H Street racer that we drove last year and to us that qualifies this as maybe the ultimate in OEMplus kit if we had a S-tronic TT or A3/S3 in the garage.










Images even deeper in our updated R8 GT gallery shot at the on-a-yacht reveal of the car in Monaco give us a better look at exterior details as well. Take, for example, the shot above where the carbon fiber bodywork such as the rear wing appears to have a matte finish while the clear-ish taillights can also be seen in greater detail.

*R8 GT Section Added to Audi.de*
Mentioned above, Audi has added an R8 GT section to their own German market website. Clicking through (below) is a must as about 20 of the studio photos we added can also be downloaded as wallpaper for your computer desktop or mobile device, three different MP3s can be downloaded of R8 GT engine note and there's even an R8 GT screensaver for both Mac and PC.

Check out many, many more photos and in higher-res in our Audi R8 GT photo gallery, the Audi.de website link and even a link to our R8 V12 TDI driving review.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi R8 GT *

* LINK: Audi.de R8 GT Section *

* FEATURE: Driving the Audi R8 V12 TDI *


----------

